# Darton Stinger



## BWHNTR (Jun 22, 2003)

Can anyone give me any info on the Darton Stinger made in the 80's


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I can rummage through my stacks of old archery mags for you really want the information. Let me know.


----------



## BWHNTR (Jun 22, 2003)

No need to go through a lot of time looking I was just wondering what years they made them. I was very interested in them when they came out but could not afford one, now I would like to find one. I always thought they were really cool looking. Thanks


----------

